

CSS absolute centering for elements with variable dimensions - spleeder
http://iclanzan.com/centering-variable-height-elements-both-horizontally-and-vertically-in-css/

======
emn13
This is a much better solution for non-trivial cases than any in the absolute
centering article. The only competitor is the table-cell technique with
vertical align center; but that requires more markup, and there is some tricky
interaction with the outer display:table since table-displayed element follow
different sizing rules (basically, you can't position:absolute them with 0
top/left/right/bottom offsets since their intrinsic size overrides such
declarations).

In short: the ghost element technique works best :-).

